# Dawes Galaxy price hike



## Magna (4 Aug 2009)

Hello.

I bought a Dawes Super Galaxy new on a cycle to work scheme for £1000 in April 2008. I checked Dawes website today becuase I would like my friend to get the same bike but the price has been increased by around 50%! Are the new models superior to the old models?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2009)

Check out the price of the Ultra Galaxy Ti 

I bought a Second hand Ultra Galaxy in feb and the new ones were expensive then when I looked but now you must be joking. I think my next tourer will be a custom built Hewitt.


----------



## jay clock (4 Aug 2009)

I changed from Saracen Skyline (similar to Galaxy) to a Koga Miyata World Traveller and don't regret it. The braking in particular is massively better


----------



## yashicamat (4 Aug 2009)

I tried both a 2009 Galaxy and a 2009 Surly LHT and it was the latter I much preferred (and bought). The LHT just seemed so steady and smooth whenas the Galaxy seemed to be quite jittery by comparison. My LHT was even smoother and more comfortable when fully loaded, but still handled very sharply and I was slicing up some twisty downhill lanes with great pleasure - something I never imagined possible on a fully loaded bike.


----------



## Paul Walters (8 Sep 2009)

I was in my LBS last weekend, and the owner was saying that import prices on foriegn bikes are driving retail prices through the roof. Blame the weak £. Claud Butler Dalesman prices have gone up from around £700 to around £1100 in just a few months.


----------



## Plax (8 Sep 2009)

Cripes, just checked the RRP price of the 2009 Ultra Galaxy - £1,699!
I bought a 2007 Ultra Galaxy (RRP £1,199), back in May 2008 for £999! I'm glad I bought when I did.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Sep 2009)

I know its madness.

I looked at the Dawes stand at the york rally and I clocked the price of the Ultra Galaxy, my first reaction was you must be joking for that sort of money I would go and get a Hewitt custom built.


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2009)

All Shimano components have gone through the roof. It's the best part of £200 just for Sora or Tiagra shifters now.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> All Shimano components have gone through the roof. It's the best part of *£200 just for Sora or Tiagra shifters now*.


B)

Last year a Sora groupset was under £150...


----------



## Arch (8 Sep 2009)

Is this the place to mention my humble Galaxy?

£15 second hand at a Uni bike auction 9 years ago....

Probably not in the same league, but on the other hand, if it does what it needs to....


----------



## Davidc (8 Sep 2009)

Someone's profiteering. The currency shifts aren't enough to justify the sort of price hikes we've seen on bikes or components.

Provided there's still competition there should be a shake out of prices over time.

Edit: I'd include clothing with that. I just bought some new mitts and gloves and they're up 50% on last year.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Is this the place to mention my humble Galaxy?
> 
> £15 second hand at a Uni bike auction 9 years ago....
> 
> Probably not in the same league, but on the other hand, if it does what it needs to....



Excellent bargain, I got my Ultra Galaxy at the begining of this year, while not as cheap as yours, it is approx 5 years old and I paid £350 so I was pleased.


----------



## MacB (8 Sep 2009)

Davidc said:


> Someone's profiteering. The currency shifts aren't enough to justify the sort of price hikes we've seen on bikes or components.
> 
> Provided there's still competition there should be a shake out of prices over time.
> 
> Edit: I'd include clothing with that. I just bought some new mitts and gloves and they're up 50% on last year.



yes I have my suspicions on this front, strange how we never seem to get price cuts. Cycling, or at least bike purchases, are buoyant and it feels like the market is being gouged.


----------



## Davidc (8 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> yes I have my suspicions on this front, strange how we never seem to get price cuts. Cycling, or at least bike purchases, are buoyant and it feels like the market is being gouged.



Funny that - don't know about complete bikes, but I've bought several bits (including lights and pedals) mail (ie web) order from Germany quite a bit cheaper even after carriage than UK prices. Wonder how that works?


----------



## Arch (8 Sep 2009)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Excellent bargain, I got my Ultra Galaxy at the begining of this year, while not as cheap as yours, it is approx 5 years old and I paid £350 so I was pleased.



Yes, I benefitted from the fact that everyone else bidding wanted full sus BSO's especially red ones, which were going for £50-60 despite having chains of solid rust.... To be fair, it was my boyfriend who spotted it, and being lilac with drop bars and white bar tap (the bike, not the boyfriend), no one wanted it.

I don't feel I've done it proper justice yet - we stripped it and resprayed it (by hand, with aerosols from Halfords) and I did a tour and some weekends away on it and a bit of day to day use, then I got other bikes and the cheap paint job started to chip off, so we decided to strip it again and then life went tits-up for a bit and the poor thing languished, stripped, for a couple of years. But it's been powder coated now, and I'm hoping to pick the frame up this week, and then it's a matter of rebuilding it (trying out some new handlebars along the way) and getting it (him, really) just perfect and then saving up and buggering off round Europe together. If only the boyfriend was still here to come along....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Sep 2009)

Should be nice when its all been resprayed and put back together, I am thinking of getting mine resprayed over winter as the paint is a bit chipped where the previous owner was not a careful as he could have been and there was some rust when I got it which I have touched up but it would be nice to get it all the same colour


----------



## Joe24 (8 Sep 2009)

Id love a Dawes Galaxy, in green, with a honey Brooks saddle and Brooks bar tape.
If i could have an old 3 speed fixed hub then that would be great, or maybe just a low geared fixed, or i could allow it to have gears...........................

Maybe this will be my next bike.


----------



## Arch (9 Sep 2009)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Should be nice when its all been resprayed and put back together, I am thinking of getting mine resprayed over winter as the paint is a bit chipped where the previous owner was not a careful as he could have been and there was some rust when I got it which I have touched up but it would be nice to get it all the same colour



In its new incarnation it's going to be red, with gold luglining (done by me with a gold pen), a honey Brooks saddle and gold Esge mudguards. Not sure about bar tape, I'm going to try out some moustache bars and see if they suit me, if so, then I'll choose some suitable bar tape, maybe the faux leather sort (can't afford the real!), or something padded in a similar colour to match the saddle. If I don't get on with them, then normal bars with bar ends, or butterfly bars, with grab-on foam.

Turns out I'm not needed at work this afternoon, so I might amble down and see if I can pick it up....


----------



## chris667 (9 Sep 2009)

The Galaxy was, once upon a time, far and away the best off-the-peg tourer money could buy. It was right for most people, and as the quality was as good as any of the handbuilt machines it was a bargain.

Now, the attention to detail is no better than anything else off the peg, and it costs the same as a custom steel bike from a master builder. So what's the point in it?


----------



## New Horizon (9 Sep 2009)

Magna said:


> Hello.
> 
> I bought a Dawes Super Galaxy new on a cycle to work scheme for £1000 in April 2008. I checked Dawes website today becuase I would like my friend to get the same bike but the price has been increased by around 50%! Are the new models superior to the old models?



Take a look at direct competitors Ridgeback - they're doing some very nice bikes for less money - the Panorama at £1200 for instance. My mate has bought one and its very nice indeed - there are a few online accounts of extensive tours on these. Of course everything will go up (more) in January when VAT goes up (and a lot of stuff never came down ...).


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Sep 2009)

chris667 said:


> The Galaxy was, once upon a time, far and away the best off-the-peg tourer money could buy. It was right for most people, and as the quality was as good as any of the handbuilt machines it was a bargain.
> 
> Now, the attention to detail is no better than anything else off the peg, and it costs the same as a custom steel bike from a master builder. So what's the point in it?


Agreed.
It used to be a major commuting Iron too when bikes came in either 3 speed Sit & Begs, proper race bikes and tourers. Now there's soooo much choice and the dear old Galaxy failed to keep pace. Now it's just silly money and there are plenty of alternatives.


----------



## bigjim (10 Sep 2009)

If it is just for a shortish city commute why would anybody spend that money. You just need this IMHO which I just picked up in near mint condition for £41. If you are looking for a day/week tour in the UK is a galaxy overkill?


----------



## Plax (13 Sep 2009)

bigjim said:


> If it is just for a shortish city commute why would anybody spend that money. You just need this IMHO which I just picked up in near mint condition for £41. If you are looking for a day/week tour in the UK is a galaxy overkill?



I'd say overkill but I bought one anyway .
A fab bike to ride and is adaptable to most scenarios. I've had it lugging all sorts, and with all the accessories stripped off (e.g. rack and mudguards) it's like a racing bike in disguise. 
I love my Galaxy and hopefully it will last me for years and years!


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Sep 2009)

There was an article earlier this year predicting this and shortages, exacerbated by record sales.

China alone is causing a shortage in steel and other metals which is driving prices up.


----------



## Velorum (13 Sep 2009)

I paid £150 for my 1983 Galaxy - the frame could now do with a respray but the remainder of period components are holding up very well and its a damn good ride.


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Sep 2009)

I had a Dawes Super Galaxy (1996) a few years back but am getting on well with A Dawes Audax 2006 and also a Dawes Audax 2007.


----------



## Joe24 (13 Sep 2009)

bigjim said:


> If it is just for a shortish city commute why would anybody spend that money. You just need this IMHO which I just picked up in near mint condition for £41. If you are looking for a day/week tour in the UK is a galaxy overkill?



Now i would love a bike like that, or one of the old bike you get in the Netherlands, you know, the ones that had had the crap beaten out of them.
Would be lovely to go to the shops on/work.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Now i would love a bike like that, or one of the old bike you get in the Netherlands, you know, the ones that had had the crap beaten out of them.
> Would be lovely to go to the shops on/work.



There's a shop in Brighton, in a market, called "Amsterdammers" which exclusively sells Dutch 'city' bikes. I imagine they have a fair few secondhand.


----------



## Velorum (13 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> There's a shop in Brighton, in a market, called "Amsterdammers" which exclusively sells Dutch 'city' bikes. I imagine they have a fair few secondhand.



The guy who runs it - Stefan - is really helpful and an allround good chap.

Hes helped me out a few times.


----------



## Joe24 (13 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> There's a shop in Brighton, in a market, called "Amsterdammers" which exclusively sells Dutch 'city' bikes. I imagine they have a fair few secondhand.



Are they the old beat up ones, or the newer style ones?
Edit: They got a website!
All look abit too not abused for me though


----------



## Velorum (13 Sep 2009)

He has loads of spare parts and is happy to chat for ages about upgrades & repairs etc. A shop up in Cambridge told me about him and said that he was a good egg.


----------



## Arch (14 Sep 2009)

Amsterdammers stock Velo Vision too, I've parcelled them up...

Joe, if you want a beat up one, do you have a bike shop near you that does part exchange, that might be the sort of thing they get in? Or does your local council allow scavenging at the tip? Car boot sales are also worth a look.


----------



## Joe24 (14 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Amsterdammers stock Velo Vision too, I've parcelled them up...
> 
> Joe, if you want a beat up one, do you have a bike shop near you that does part exchange, that might be the sort of thing they get in? Or does your local council allow scavenging at the tip? Car boot sales are also worth a look.



Not allowed to scavenge at the tip.
Ill have to go into the LBS and ask if they have any, i doubt they will do though.
I did think about doing a ride one time, going over there, buying one then riding it back, not sure how that would work though, would i be done for importing on back?
I may put a post on the club forum to see if anyone has anything, must be someone with one tucked away or something.

What's this Velo Vision? Sounds abit naff to me.


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Not allowed to scavenge at the tip.
> Ill have to go into the LBS and ask if they have any, i doubt they will do though.
> I did think about doing a ride one time, going over there, buying one then riding it back, not sure how that would work though, would i be done for importing on back?
> I may put a post on the club forum to see if anyone has anything, must be someone with one tucked away or something.
> ...



I can see you on one of these, Joe, working after college!

View attachment 4273


----------



## mike1026 (15 Sep 2009)

Joe24
You do not need to pay customs duty or V.A.T. if you buy a cycle in Holland and bring it home. See http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/tax-and-duty.htm
There is a terrific bike shop in Prinshendrikstraat in Hoek van Holland a 20 minute walk from the ferry terminal.


----------



## Joe24 (15 Sep 2009)

mike1026 said:


> Joe24
> You do not need to pay customs duty or V.A.T. if you buy a cycle in Holland and bring it home. See http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/tax-and-duty.htm
> There is a terrific bike shop in Prinshendrikstraat in Hoek van Holland a 20 minute walk from the ferry terminal.



Something to remember for next year i think


----------



## Joe24 (15 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> I can see you on one of these, Joe, working after college!
> 
> View attachment 4273



Nah, thats too new
I would love one of those long john thingys though, load it up and go.
I could sit down by the local super markets and take old peoples shopping home for them.


----------



## Arch (15 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> What's this Velo Vision? Sounds abit naff to me.



Either you know full well, and you're trying to wind me up, or you don't know, and you're making unwarranted assumptions.

See my sig.


----------



## Joe24 (15 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Either you know full well, and you're trying to wind me up, or you don't know, and you're making unwarranted assumptions.
> 
> See my sig.




Arch, why do you _always_ think the worst of me

It hurts, deep down


----------



## Arch (16 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Arch, why do you _always_ think the worst of me
> 
> It hurts, deep down



Oh come on, you have to admit you've given plenty of cause in the past...

Ok then. Velo Vision is a cycling magazine, dealing mainly with utility riding, load carrying, folding and recumbents. And now I must get on with this issue's book reviews.


----------



## Joe24 (16 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Oh come on, you have to admit you've given plenty of cause in the past...
> 
> Ok then. Velo Vision is a cycling magazine, dealing mainly with utility riding, load carrying, folding and recumbents. And now I must get on with this issue's book reviews.



Still sounds abit.......

Any chance of a free taster copy?


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Still sounds abit.......
> 
> Any chance of a free taster copy?



It's probably a bit too cutting edge for a bloke who wants to ride a crappy old Dutch town bike


----------



## Joe24 (16 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> It's probably a bit too cutting edge for a bloke who wants to ride a crappy old Dutch town bike



Anything with more then one gear is too sophisticated and complex for me to be able to cope with


----------



## soltour (17 Sep 2009)

I bought a Galaxy tour about six years ago, and to be honest I have been on lots of bike camping trips abroad..eg...Poland, Austria, Morocco, Denmark, Spain etc etc and apart from damage from flights it has never let me down...Of course have a brooks saddle...one of the sort that looks used...forget what the term is..but it didnt take long for it to fit me without all the usual sores etc....and for panniers, I have had different ones but the latest ones I have customised some Carradice Super C ...ie sewn on some extra pockets and net tops...works really well...next trip is Finland to Lithuania next year..so with all the pockets onboard I wont have to keep stopping at them there Aldis....not that I have got anything against Aldis....it just gets tiresome...thats all for now folks


----------



## Arch (17 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> It's probably a bit too cutting edge for a bloke who wants to ride a crappy old Dutch town bike



You'd be surprised, the crappy old Dutch town bike is part of our ethos, which is sort of, "well, just get out and ride a bike, why not?" If you saw the editor's day to day hack, you'd understand.

Joe, I'll see what I can do....


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2009)

Yes and good luck to them but this Tour & Expedition


----------



## Arch (17 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> Yes and good luck to them but this Tour & Expedition



We tour too. Not together, the editor and I, but in our own ways...

That's when we've got over the serious business of trying to think up snappy headlines for hub reviews.


----------



## WimbledonCyclist (18 Sep 2009)

mike1026 said:


> Joe24
> You do not need to pay customs duty or V.A.T. if you buy a cycle in Holland and bring it home. See http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/tax-and-duty.htm
> There is a terrific bike shop in Prinshendrikstraat in Hoek van Holland a 20 minute walk from the ferry terminal.



Not quite true. You don't pay VAT in the UK, but the Dutch shop has already slapped 19% of VAT on the price excluding VAT, and will happily (or begrudgingly) pay that on to the Dutch tax man. There's no VAT 'exemption' or anything of the sort, it just goes into Dutch coffers instead of the Rt. Hon. Darling's. 

Of course, if the shop sells what you want at a price you're happy with, visit it by all means.

I do wonder whether the Cycle-to-Work schemes encourage UK shops to boost bike prices, because the net amount buyers end up paying remains relatively low anyway. That doesn't hold true of course for bikes over £1,000, like the Galaxy in this case.


----------



## bigjim (18 Sep 2009)

> A fab bike to ride and is adaptable to most scenarios. I've had it lugging all sorts, and with all the accessories stripped off (e.g. rack and mudguards) it's like a racing bike in disguise.
> I love my


When you strip it down to use as a racing bike ish, do you ever consider a spare set of wheels with something like 23" slick tyres? I wonder how it would ride?


----------



## PpPete (19 Sep 2009)

bigjim said:


> When you strip it down to use as a racing bike ish, do you ever consider a spare set of wheels with something like 23" slick tyres? I wonder how it would ride?



I've not tried my Galaxy with 23mm slicks... but it's usually shod with 25mm Schwalbe Stelvios tyres on Open Pro rims/105 hubs. It's never going to beat a fancy carbon job but it makes for a reasonably quick Audax type machine.


----------



## beachcaster (16 Oct 2009)

Many of the Dawes components are not from the uk.
The pound is now worth 30-40% less than it used to be .
Exporting will be cheaper. ( not that we have much industry left )..buying in stuff from overseas will get much more expensive. 
Im told that nikon just put some camera gear up by 40%
Get used to it 
..........and dont forget to thank Gordon Brown

barry


----------



## Iainj837 (16 Oct 2009)

I am in the process of buying a new bike on the Cycle-to-Work scheme
and I am buying the Dawes Karakum


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Oct 2009)

Iainj837 said:


> I am in the process of buying a new bike on the Cycle-to-Work scheme
> and I am buying the Dawes Karakum


And that's a good bike. Enjoy!


----------



## Iainj837 (17 Oct 2009)

I had a test ride on the Dawes Karakum today and I loved it, the butterfly bars were a different experience really comfortable


----------



## Bandini (11 Nov 2009)

Good to hear the above. I decided on the Kara Kum, and I got my voucher today. Can't wait!


----------



## soulful dog (13 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> Is this the place to mention my humble Galaxy?
> 
> £15 second hand at a Uni bike auction 9 years ago....
> 
> Probably not in the same league, but on the other hand, if it does what it needs to....


Now that is a bargain. I'll buy it off you for £50 when you're finished working on it


----------



## Arch (14 Nov 2009)

soulful dog said:


> Now that is a bargain. I'll buy it off you for £50 when you're finished working on it :?:



Well, here he is:

View attachment 4736


Not for sale, at any price!

I've flipped and raised the bars to reduce the reach a bit, and I'm still testing them to see if they suit me. So they have a rather clashing orange temporary bar tape on now. But he looks rather good I think...


----------



## MacB (14 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> Well, here he is:
> 
> View attachment 4736
> 
> ...



very nice Arch, if you're still not getting the reach right you can get the North Road style bars in various designs. Mine have a lot less forward sweep before they come back, so sides are mainly back of the stem/bar clamp point.


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> Well, here he is:
> 
> View attachment 4736
> 
> ...



Was the pic taken on the bridge over the Ouse at Naburn?


----------



## Arch (14 Nov 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Was the pic taken on the bridge over the Ouse at Naburn?



It was - a standard Velo Vision photo point...

Cheers MacB - I have various other options in mind, I'll see how I get on with them on tomorrow's ride...


----------

